# HEATER



## THESAMS (Feb 17, 2003)

whats do i want the heat to be at in my tank.... i got three redbellies


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

2 250w Heaters with guards or just get titanium Heaters.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As far as I know, you'll need 3-5 Watts per gallon...
I use a 200W and 75W in my 80 gallon tank, and they keep the temperature steady at 81 degrees.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> you'll need 3-5 Watts per gallon...


 Yup


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

3 watts Titanium/5 watts regular. Also depending on size tanks and your set-up on how you want to distribute the heat. 79-81 degrees.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I like to keep my tanks at 82


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i like 81-82


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah the ideal temperature is 25-26 degrees for RBP's


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> As far as I know, you'll need 3-5 Watts per gallon...


Totally agree!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

buy a tronic with heater gard! i got a 200 wat tronic with heater guard CRANKED up to the max on my 180 gal an it keeps it at a stedy 81!


----------

